# Happy Birthday kodos



## PB Moderating Team (Feb 28, 2015)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-kodos (born 1978, Age: 37)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## aadebayo (Feb 28, 2015)

Happy birthday.


----------



## Gforce9 (Feb 28, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Rom!


----------



## kodos (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Feb 28, 2015)

Happy Birthday Rom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cymro (Feb 28, 2015)

Maybe a trifle belated but have a memorable and blessed commemoration
of your coming into this world.


----------



## Cymro (Feb 28, 2015)

Happy birthday Rom.


----------



## nick (Feb 28, 2015)

Hope you have a good one - you should be sledding with the kiddos.


----------



## kodos (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks again! And Nick, we did end up taking the kids sledding


----------

